# Western Rehandle (Sale) Coupons Available!!



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2014)

In an effort to raise some funds for a couple of special projects I'm working on I'm offering a sale on my western rehandling service. 

The sale provides $50 OFF of the labor PLUS allows you not to have to wait on the list. 

There are stipulations on the use of this coupon - please read the product description carefully before purchasing. 


*Western Rehandle (Sale) Coupons - CLICK HERE*


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2014)

International customers can purchase coupons as well but will have to do so manually through a Paypal invoice. Please contact me in a PM or through email if you are outside of the USA and I'll follow by sending you an invoice.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2014)

PS - This sale will only run until the financial goals are met. I really don't want to sell a ton of these if I don't have to. 

Thanks again!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 26, 2014)

Last call folks!


----------

